# Google's Deep Dream Generator



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Mister Bimbo said:


> This is some top tier shit. Reminds me of the filters they have on lunarpic. But it sadly takes a little long.


You can queue up 10 a day at the beginner level. I haven't been that active, but I'm getting a pretty good feel for the controls.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

View attachment 803523


View attachment 803513


View attachment 803515


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

View attachment 803525


View attachment 803519


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

This is really fun!


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

NeonMidget said:


> How do I use this ??? I can't find any buttons 0.0


You have to sign up and then upload two images/ choose (In different Fields).


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

Mick Travis said:


> I just fed 2 images into Google's Deep Dream Generator...
> 
> View attachment 798410
> 
> ...


This is really exciting!!
I have fed a picture of Galaxy and Grasshopper. Waiting for the results.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Sangam swadik said:


> View attachment 803587


What happens if you switch the images?


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

Mick Travis said:


> What happens if you switch the images?











I tried another one.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

View attachment 803641


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

right is original


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Here's some helpful information...

https://steemit.com/art/@carlgnash/...r-tutorial-and-outing-my-wife-on-steemit-post


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

This filter is crazy. For a charcoal drawing. (thin style 8) 
Makes me want to learn how to paint.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

WickerDeer said:


> This filter is crazy. For a charcoal drawing. (thin style 8)
> Makes me want to learn how to paint.


Nice one.Did you try the other way changing the place of the pictures?


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

Mick Travis said:


> Here's some helpful information...
> 
> https://steemit.com/art/@carlgnash/...r-tutorial-and-outing-my-wife-on-steemit-post


They must apply the same concept for Videos.I would really love to see what happens when two videos are given to the generator.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Sangam swadik said:


> They must apply the same concept for Videos.I would really love to see what happens when two videos are given to the generator.


It would be amazing to watch the dream seeds come to life. The people who make videos are writing their own code. If any of us had a clue, we could do it.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

View attachment 803913


View attachment 803915


View attachment 803917


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

View attachment 804019


View attachment 804021


View attachment 804023


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

View attachment 804229


View attachment 804227


View attachment 804231


I upped the contrast in PSP7.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Sangam swadik said:


> They must apply the same concept for Videos.I would really love to see what happens when two videos are given to the generator.


This 10 frame test looks chaotic. 

Steve gets ready for a night on the town while he dreams of a dog tilting its head...

https://ibb.co/fZOaSJ


----------

